# A Baby Story: Where are they now?



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

I was flipping through the channels and just happened to catch this mother offering to nurse her child who was walking. Turns out he's 16 months old and she said her goal was at least 18 months but went on to say that she'd nurse him until he's five if he wants to. Usually I hate this show because of the tendancy to minimize the importance of breastfeeding especially right out of the hospital.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, there's a nice change of pace!


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

There was an episode of that Coming Home with Baby show on TLC today (not sure of the exact title...) and it was a mother with twins and two other kids who was determined to nurse the babies for at least a year... it was quite refreshing after seeing so many shows like this where the mothers have problems and give up very easily (perhaps they give up because of all the tv cameras following around...).


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I saw bringing home baby the other day. A mom of triplets had pumped so much milk that they had to bring in extra freezers in their garage. They showed the babies a few months later chubby and happy saying they were still mostly getting breastmilk. I thought that was nice to see.


----------



## Momma2SoSweet (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw both A Baby Story and Bringing Home Baby today. It was so refreshing! (I actually told dp about it as soon as he got home from work.







) The mother of the twins also had 2 older children that she nursed until they were 2. I believe her goal with the twins was age two, as well.


----------



## marie1080 (Aug 5, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## cristinaoketch (Dec 20, 2005)

I was on a baby story!!! and we still nurse! Seraphina is 20 months now, just because they edit it out, doesnt mean we dont do it.

i live next door to the man who edits the show, i dont think her really gets the benefits of showing breastfeeding (single man in his 40's), but he is a great neighbor!

but i think i might say something to him about it, thanks for the idea!


----------



## SwanMom (Jan 4, 2007)

I was flipping channels yesterday and saw the show with twins. It showed her breastfeeding on camera and was so refreshing!

There were also some other twins featured yesterday on TLC who had a vaginal delivery. I'm not sure if the mom was medicated or not. Anyone? (again, I was just flipping through channels and didn't watch the whole thing).


----------



## GoodMomma (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clarinet* 
I was flipping through the channels and just happened to catch this mother offering to nurse her child who was walking. Turns out he's 16 months old and she said her goal was at least 18 months but went on to say that she'd nurse him until he's five if he wants to. Usually I hate this show because of the tendancy to minimize the importance of breastfeeding especially right out of the hospital.

Cool! I saw an episode yesterday I believe it was and this couple had 2 young daughters and was expecting a boy....first boy in like 9 babies in the family. She was changing his diaper at the end of the show and he was intact! I was shocked since the show it was on, lol.


----------



## GoodMomma (Aug 6, 2006)

Oopsss.....I just realized I'm on the wrong forum, lol. I thought I was on the circ forum, lol. So my last post doesn't apply here.







:


----------

